# Navidad en Buenos Aires y Lima



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hola a todos creo este thread para ver como estan las calles de Lima o de todo el Peru por la navidad ya que cada año va mejorando las decoraciones navideñas tanto en las calles como en las casas y bueno me gustaria ver como estan las calles o shopping de lima y yo pondre las de aca de Buenos Aires q es muy bonito, pero mas me gusta las de lima y los invito a ustedes q pongan las de Lima y provincias.

comensemos por el Shopping Abasto


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

sigo esperando fotos de Lima


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

Bueno aca mas de Buenos Aires


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

mas tarde pondre mas fotos de Buenos aires y espero pronto de Lima


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

bueno aca mas de Buenos Aires de la calle Florida


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

fotos de Lima..........


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Acá hay un thread de la Navidad este año en Lima

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1017529


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Me encantaron tus fotos.


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*lindas fotos de B. As. :banana: limeños pongan fotos de LIma he visto x la tv k han hecho en plaza san martin un show espectacular han decorado tood ese edificios con los niños cantando y esas luces k showwwwwwwwwwww* *de primera* :cheers:


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

y bueno mas de Buenos Aires esto es dentro del Shopping el pacifico como podran verel techo es como una cupula q fueron pintados en el año 1945 por muralistas argentinos en los 450 m2 un Shopping de lujo


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

sebvill said:


> Acá hay un thread de la Navidad este año en Lima
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1017529


gracias y me gusto el arbol y la decoracion del jockey


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

bueno aca en las calles de Bs As de noche y bueno no se ve bien pero no saben lo q es todas las calles con estas luces y de lejos se ve espectacular


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

bueno sigo esperando fotos del Peru...... mas tarde pondre fotos de Palermo


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

me gusto mucho este comercial y como me gustaria q un Oeschle este en Argentina ya q falabella no quiere expandirse mas en Argentina porque cancelo varios de sus proyectos por la crisis q uvo, en cambio en Peru veo q se expande cada ves mas y mas y a pesar q primero falabella entro a Argentina y despues de dos años en Peru


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

*LIMA*

_*
LIMA - PLAZA SAN MARTIN*_
2009


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

VIDEOS DE LA PLAZA SAN MARTIN LIMA


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

EL VIDEO DESTA MUY BUENO.


----------



## Sam Conor (Nov 7, 2009)

Porque comparar ciudades al final acaba en lío esto xd!


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

Sam Conor said:


> Porque comparar ciudades al final acaba en lío esto xd!


Perdon pero este thread no es para comparar, yo quiero ver como esta las decoraciones por alla ya q la ultima ves q estuve por alla me gusto mucho, para mi parecer mejor q la de Buenos aires, y ya q estoy aca estoy poniendo para q ustedes vean un poco de Buenos aires


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

*threard de lo mas raro.*


----------

